# Does anyone know 11 aside football teams



## arshinov08 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all,
Am 24 y.o midfielder n i can also be used as a utility player.I have been leaving in Dubai for 8months now,I have tried to look for football teams but i still can't find any,If you guys know some people who play the game please connect me.I have been doin nothing of the 2off days...I really need to play some footie over the weekend.I used to play in a pro league in my country but ever since i came here life has been different n sooo boring.please assist me if u know any lads around.


----------

